# The neighbors must hate me.



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So Lexi and Beemer are early risers (between 4-5) but go to sleep early too (7-8). Trying to change their schedule has not worked. So I changed my schedule which is fine. But Beemer is also very good at warding off possible threats to our homestead (aka he barks at any noise the next door neighbors make and coyotes anywhere in the area). So the issue is that one neighbor goes to sleep later and will do outside errands such as taking out the garbage can or bringing it back in at 11 o'clock in the evening. Barking ensues. The other side, the one with the bulldog and baby, goes to work early and leaves his house between 5:30 and 5:45. Also does the garbage can business before he leaves. Well I feel bad and try to tell Beemer to stop but the other day Beemer started barking and then I thought I heard something push against my gate. By the time I came to investigate nothing/no one was there. But I know that sound was from my gate to my backyard because the hinge is messed up and that's the sound it makes as you try to open it without knowing the trick. 

And though I feel bad, he barks for a purpose when he is outside so I don't necessarily want to stop him. At this point I just avoid making eye contact with the neighbors and think how lucky we all are that Lexi doesn't chime in.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well in the spirit of neighbourliness you could see if they are bothered by his barking and if they are suggest that the putting out of garbage is co-ordinated.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could ask your neighbours to keep the noise down as they are disturbing the dogs!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So when the dogs were little and both of them liked to bark, both neighbors assured me they understood as they had dogs of their own. But the difference between 10 week old puppy vocal cords and 7 month old vocal cords are somewhat noticeable. I'm taking the ostrich strategy for now. I hope no one on here is my neighbor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I guess I do feel a little for your neighbours, but I also know how you feel worrying about it - Dudley does exactly the same, he barks when we have planes going over, he barks at any car doors being shut, he barks when the bins are being put out , he barks....you know exactly what I mean, If anyone has ever managed to stop this please tell us the best way. A trainer did say 'you would be pleased if he let you know there was an intruder in the night' well, the daft thing is once he is tucked up in his crate in the night anyone could come in and he wouldn't make a sound!!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We have a moronic neighbour one side if us - no kids, no pets - a real joy to live near so I feel that our boys being vocal spreads a little joy to his miserable disposition!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So when the dogs were little and both of them liked to bark, both neighbors assured me they understood as they had dogs of their own. But the difference between 10 week old puppy vocal cords and 7 month old vocal cords are somewhat noticeable. I'm taking the ostrich strategy for now. I hope no one on here is my neighbor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I thought I heard them when I was putting out my garbage this morning


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dogs will be dogs, & dogs bark.
Does the bulldog not bark??
Ruby is turning into a bit of a yapper! Luckily my nearest neighbours also have dogs, that bark.... So I don't feel guilty!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> You could ask your neighbours to keep the noise down as they are disturbing the dogs!


I agree. If he is not barking and they take out the trash, clearly being loud, and he starts barking , then they know they did it. Maybe they are also trying to not look at you


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So tonight Beemer and a dog that had to be several blocks away were having a conversation. Each taking turns. And Beemer had a mix of barking, howling, and other odd noises. I called to him a couple of times as it was only 8 at night. After having a doggy conversation he came inside and stopped barking. Now when the bulldog is out, both dogs bark nonstop. No turn taking. I don't think it's friendly. They eventually call their dog in. I don't hear them much outside anymore.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I agree. If he is not barking and they take out the trash, clearly being loud, and he starts barking , then they know they did it. Maybe they are also trying to not look at you


So Donna, I think my dogs may be a bit smarter than the neighbors as Lexi & Beemer understand consequences better than the people do. The real problem is the one side does garbage early morning and the other late at night. I find it annoying as our garbage cans are loud when you roll it and will even wake me up. Feel bad for these guys and their sensitive ears.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I personally like the sound of a dog barking at night. It gives me a sense that all is well and that someone is protecting the neighbourhood from wolves, coyotes, fox, bear, fishers, racoons, skunks, and thieves. My sister has a Great Pyrenees to protect her animals and he howls and "marks" much of the night. Tell the neighbours they'll get used to it!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy barks when she hears another dog or a noise in a neighbouring garden and although I do try and bring her in I also think it's payback time for years of us having to put up with our neighbour's children's noisy football/trampoline sessions etc etc. which were never 'rationed' so that we could enjoy a quiet sit out on a sunny day. Thankfully the trampolines on both sides eventually broke (nothing to do with me officer!) And the children are older so in the garden less now. Trampolines are much more anti-social than an occasional bark in my view


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Poppy barks when she hears another dog or a noise in a neighbouring garden and although I do try and bring her in I also think it's payback time for years of us having to put up with our neighbour's children's noisy football/trampoline sessions etc etc. which were never 'rationed' so that we could enjoy a quiet sit out on a sunny day. Thankfully the trampolines on both sides eventually broke (nothing to do with me officer!) And the children are older so in the garden less now. Trampolines are much more anti-social than an occasional bark in my view


Haha - we have both, barking dogs and a child bouncing on a trampoline!! - we have even been known to have a barking dog bouncing on the trampoline!! :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:
I accept my ASBO with honours!! :whoo:


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie seems to only bark at strange passer-by's at nighttime. We think he is afraid of the dark, which is so funny to think about.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha - we have both, barking dogs and a child bouncing on a trampoline!! - we have even been known to have a barking dog bouncing on the trampoline!! :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:
> I accept my ASBO with honours!! :whoo:


Double whammy!!! But you're in Cheshire so that's ok, it's probably a farm shop trampoline with local credentials


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Double whammy!!! But you're in Cheshire so that's ok, it's probably a farm shop trampoline with local credentials


Haha not quite!!! But the sheep haven't complained so far! 
Our neighbours can't complain though - as one has a child with a trampoline, the others have 2 barking dogs. But 2 barking dogs & a kid on a trampoline = WINNERS!! :jumping::jumping:


----------

